# Swollen leg but no lameness!



## jessica_daunted (26 February 2013)

Hi 

My new mare of 3 weeks, has a swollen leg but no lameness with it. Its her right hind and its from her hock all the way down to her hoof. She is stabled in a barn with plenty of room to move about. She is an ex racehorse that for the last year has been a field companion for the youngsters on the racing yard and on the walker for half an hour a day if not turned out. 

No cuts, bruises, bangs etc. Leg not hot but warmer than other. No hoof issues, no abscess as farrier just been. 

She is hacked out twice a week to build up her muscle again due to muscle loss. She is not lame at all even when trotting on hard ground or on lunge. Turnout doesnt reduce it nor does cold hosing!

Help! vet coming out on friday.


----------



## Hedwards (26 February 2013)

No idea, but I'd be having the Vet out sooner then Friday, how long has the horse been lame?


----------



## jessica_daunted (26 February 2013)

As it states above she is not lame! have spoken to my two different vets who have both said the same in terms of what could be the cause. Been told to hose and ride as usual so long as lameness not present. Not to bandage or give meds to her until friday as it may just be a bruised leg. 

Just wondered if anyone has had something similar.


----------



## JVB (26 February 2013)

I had this a couple of times last year with my mare, usually after they been behaving like idiots in the field, leg puffed up, no lameness or pain. I just gave bute for a couple of days to help along and swelling went after about 2-4 days


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (26 February 2013)

My first thought was lymphangitis, which can start with an invisibly small pin prick wound, just a tiny scratch would do it. I would be getting the vet before Friday, as if it was that the horse should be given anti inflammatories  and this will help to avoid repeated bouts and eventual possible damage to the leg.


----------



## mynutmeg (26 February 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			My first thought was lymphangitis, which can start with an invisibly small pin prick wound, just a tiny scratch would do it. I would be getting the vet before Friday, as if it was that the horse should be given anti inflammatories  and this will help to avoid repeated bouts and eventual possible damage to the leg.
		
Click to expand...

Either this or cellulitis - in either case needs treated asap to speed up recover and prevent long term damage


----------



## LifesRemedy (28 February 2013)

I had a very similar experience with my 7 year old TB mare.  Came in from field with off fore swollen all he way up.  Hot, puffy but at that time not lame.  She became lame for a brief period later, and we thought she had done some damage charging around in the mud, however she then blew a hoof abscess...she too had had the farrier just 24hours previous and no problems noted then, and when asked the farrier said it was no where near where a nail had been.  As soon as it came it was gone really.  But hoo abscesses can be really misleading and the vet said the same when she gave my girl the all clear.
Hope you get to the bottom of it, let us know.


----------



## jessica_daunted (4 April 2013)

Hi horses leg is still swollen, vet been three times to her now. She has had antibiotic's, bute and poultices. Vet baffled as she is still 100% sound. On walker every day for an hour and ridden at night, swelling seems to go down to an extent when worked but not completely. Vet thinks its to do with old mud fever scabs at the minute so cold hosing and hibiscrub twice weekly. Coming back in 4 weeks to scan leg if no better. 

Thank god for horse insurance!!!


----------

